# 01,01,2000



## hobie4 (Dec 11, 1998)

Next to you guys I'm pretty stupid, but in the eyes of the guys on the floor of the factory I work at, I should be in computers. These friends are worried about the new millenium and viruses... I think that if I right-click on my clock and move the date to Dec 31 1971, nothing will happen... Am I anywhere close? Or is there another clock inside that overrides the windows one?


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

I tend to think that my brain ain't working right ( as usual ) but what does the date "Dec 31 1971", have to do with the Y2K problem ? Please advise.




------------------
At one time I thought I knew EVERYTHING, then I woke up.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

This is just my opinion, but I would not worry about it. Leave your PC just the way it is. Just be sure to go to the Windows Update Site and get all of the updates loaded. I think most PCs will work fine if not powered on until after the roll over to 2000. It is just the ones that are up and running when the actual roll over occurs at 11:59pm that may need to be rebooted. And from what I have seen most will be OK after that. Granted some may not function and will need a BIOS update. Those PC's would be a good candidate for the 1972 thing if you don't want to update your BIOS, which can be tricky. You would access the BIOS setup at bootup and change the date there. The problem with Y2K will not be so much with your PC but with the servers and larger mainframes running all of the worlds systems.

BTW, here is what he is talking about,  1972  Actually that fix will work good for anything like VCRs that won't function after the end of the year, too.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-12-1999).]


----------

